# ECHOES OF WINTER - DISCORD WOLF ROLEPLAY



## Priscilla Llanas (Aug 22, 2018)

┏━━━━━°❀•°::°•❀°━━━━━┓
*WELCOME TO ECHOES OF WINTER*
┗━━━━━°❀•°::°•❀°━━━━━┛​✩｡:•.We are a *WOLF ROLEPLAY* discord server that caters to the average roleplayer!•:｡✩

Join us as we embark upon a journey with the wolves of Moon Valley!

*STORYLINE*​Deep in the heart of the stone cold mountains lies a pack known as Moon Valley; run by Jekyll and his mate Lupa, sworn protectors and leaders of their family.who are blessed with a soon-to-be litter of pups.
As summer comes to an end a new threat arises. Scouts from earlier scouting parties report of strange creatures hiding in large dens. They ride on vicious beasts who produce horrendous smells. Like the wolves they travel in packs with the ability of walking on two legs instead of four.
Could this be the fabled Two-Legs that have been whispered into the ear's of pups for many moons?
The creatures are far away but no doubt they will begin to encroach into Moon Valley territory if not treated correctly.
May Mother Moon watch them all
​:･ﾟ✧ *:･ﾟ✧ *:･ﾟ*HERE'S WHAT WE CAN OFFER* *:･ﾟ✧:･ﾟ✧ *:･ 
FRIENDLY STAFF
ALWAYS ACCEPTING MEMBERS
️‍ A FRIENDLY LGBTQIA+ SERVER ️‍
 HEART GRIPPING PLOTS 
 GIVE AWAYS 
MULTIPLE SERVERS TO TALK/ROLEPLAY ON
VOICE CHATS
MULTIPLE RANKS OPEN
MOVIE NIGHTS
  CONTESTS
DID I MENTION **WOLVES**​(っ ◔◡◔) っ ♥ *JOIN US TODAY*♥(ˆ⌣ˆԅ)
INVITE : Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers
⭐️ WEBSITE ⭐️: echoesofwinter.weebly.com: ECHOES OF WINTER


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi there,

I'd like to try it out.

-Wulf


----------



## Priscilla Llanas (Aug 28, 2018)

Bump!!! 

We'd love more people to join


----------



## Cres Moon (Sep 7, 2018)

I'd like to join, but is it okay if I play a fox instead of a wolf? I don't really have a wolf character


----------

